# Rain jacket--polyester or nylon?



## strohman (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm looking for a rain jacket. Not a winter jacket, but more of a spring or early fall jacket to use on a rainy day. There are a lot of nylon options, but lots of reviews say that they don't breathe and get too hot. 

The polyester options are breathable, but do they really repel the rain? 
My LBS has the Cannondale Morphis, which is a polyester jacket but it doesn't look like it would repel water to me. 

Can anyone give me feedback on nylon vs. polyester jackets for rain use?


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Here's a comparison of nylon vs. polyester.

I prefer polyester because it is a quieter, softer fabric. I also prefer a coated material because I can always open a zipper more for better airflow.

Fit and features are more important to me than fabric. A jacket which is not form-fitting i.e., is too baggy, will flap in the wind. A zippered rear pocket is what I want because lifting the jacket to get at jersey pockets is a hassle. I want a high, soft collar and a zipper flap so the wind doesn't slice through to my chest. A large zipper pull tab is nice so I can grab it with winter gloves.


----------

